# So I found out my boyfriend is married :3 !!!



## sadnessismyname (Jun 23, 2015)

My older thread posted today is POINTLESS now. 

My so called boyfriend is INDEED married and even has a daughter!

His close friend just confided this news to me and even shared the photos of his wife and daughter.
He said he couldn't bear this double timing on the side of my boyfriend and didn't want me to stay in the dark about his marital status hence he showed me the photos to unveil the truth about my boyfriend.

I cannot believe my "boyfriend" double crossed me and his wife like this. I am literally shattered. He told me girls used to pester him hence he has claimed to be married to ward them off.

He never revealed his marital status until he was forced by the UK radio people.
He always refused to talk about his wife claiming, talking about his marriage or wife takes the attention away from his professional life.

He didn't even say he has a daughter! Not even in public! He never uploaded photos with his wife, only uploaded pictures of himself. 

He wouldn't talk about her but could talk in detail and say great things about me, his female colleagues, even commenting on how they maintain such a great body.

His friend showed me the photos of his daughter and wife and he has 1 picture with both of them. His friend told me that he is ashamed of his wife because she is quite ugly and looks a little uneducated while he is quite handsome. And so he is ashamed of showing his wife to the public because they will say that his wife is so ugly and he is handsome so he hides her and doesn't show her.

Also, he said she isn't exactly normal because she acts rather foolishly, has made her 2 year old daughter's facebook account and writes weird things. 
He also said they mostly take pictures individually and sometimes take pictures together.

I am SHOCKED. My boyfriend has been acting single and as if he is not married for the last 1 year when he has a child and wife for the last 2 or 3 years!
He sits with me as if we are glued together and before we got together, he used to flirt so much with me and other females!

He keeps getting phone calls from women but he never changed his number. He stays awake every single night, comes online every hour to speak to me or other girls!

Lately he had been acting really fishy with another female colleague about whom I posted my last thread!

I cannot believe my eyes or ears. I thought it was photoshop. Because I remember seeing the picture of him and his daughter and I was told it was his niece!

But then I saw her cover pic of the same fort palace he went for holidays in February!

He never talks about his wife and talked in great detail about his female colleague (even complimenting her on her body) he probably has an affair with now.

She didnt even come on his birthday last year and everyone thought he was really lying about being married! He even said he was single in Bali!

What kind of man is he?! And what sort of wife does he have who has no issues or doesn't even check up on her husband's activities?! Does she have 0 self esteem? Or she's really dumb and illiterate like his friend said?!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Now you know to be more careful in the future, most human beings are able to shamelessly lie through their teeth.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

maybe he's Mormon and is looking for wife number 2?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

so this is your former boyfriend, right?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sooo... at what point do you stop referring to him as your "boyfriend"?


----------



## sadnessismyname (Jun 23, 2015)

Ya now he is my ex. So can we get back to the question instead of researching on former and current?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

What exactly is your question? Are you asking if you should send an anonymous letter to her, informing her of her husband's actions? Or are you asking if it's possible she really does know, but turns a blind eye? I'm just not understanding what your question is.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

As best as I can tell, he is no longer your boyfriend?

So then I really wouldn't worry about it. Don't waste anymore time on this philanderer. Fix your picker and look for a better (single) match next time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

From your other thread:



sadnessismyname said:


> However my boyfriend has been telling people in public that he has been married for quite a while. on UK radio and to top newspapers. He has been saying this since the last 1 year.


My advice is if you ever end up as a defendant in court, don't ever testify in your own behalf.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Send some proof of your liaison to the wife and let her make a decision about what she wants to do. She may indeed be in the dark. Does it really matter if she is unattractive or unintelligent? She is a person with feelings who may well have no idea what is going on. Send a letter, then move on. I'm sorry you're in this situation. But look on the bright side - you didn't marry the cheater, so your ability to walk away is much better than his poor wife, no? I feel bad for his daughter. Sigh. Why don't cheaters ever consider their kids?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I just read a story this morning about a man who was married to a woman for about 10 years before she found out he was already married... to two the women, before her. Still married to the others before, not divorced. Very strange how people are able to get away with that sort of thing. 

But what really gets me isn't that he was able to pull this off, OP. No, what gets me is that you, in your first thread, stated you were angry at the actress he was flirting with, not him. You got responses, but then asked the "yes, but what about ___?" That is just too... familiar... I have seen it somewhere, just can't place it. I think you should focus on yourself, possibly clue his wife in on his philandering, and then forget about him. Don't bother trying to psychoanalize this guy. He is no longer your concern.


----------



## Susie42 (Sep 23, 2013)

Tell your boyfriend's wife what her husband has been up to. If I was his wife, I would want to know what my husband was doing behind my back.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry for your situation, glad you know the truth, stop wasting breath on him and move on! Congrats on your freedom


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

sadnessismyname said:


> Ya now he is my ex. So can we get back to the question instead of researching on former and current?


If he's your ex then what do you care what kind of woman SHE is? Care about what kind of woman YOU are! Hopefully not the mistress kind.

Based on your postings, he acted super shady even before you found out he was married and yet you still dated him. Maybe open your eyes more to blazing red flags?!?

It sounds like you're blaming the betrayed wife for not putting a leash on her scumbag husband. Well guess what... you fell for his tricks too. She's probably wondering how could some home wrecker sleep with her husband.

She's as much a victim as you are, unless you know definitively she proactively helped keep his open relationship secret.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Your ex-'boyfriend' is a total POS.

Cut off contact completely...and consider yourself VERY lucky that you never got further involved with a piece of trash like this.

His BW is not stupid...she probably, like most loving spouses, is completely trusting of her H because she thinks there is no way he would ever betray her like that.

You see BS's on this site all the time that are blindsided like this....they give the benefit of any doubts because they trust and love their spouses.....they are totally unaware that their spouse is a traitorous POS.

Your POS ex probably gaslights her horribly to make sure his BW never finds out or suspects his double life.

Do the woman a favor....contact her and tell her that it has recently been revealed to you that your ex-bf is M to her, though you were told he was single when you were together.

Blow up this scumbag's little game.....and count yourself fortunate that he will no longer be your problem to deal with.

I feel for his poor BW.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Inform his wife what he has being doing. The wife may not care as the may be used to this kind of life. Just by curiosity, where that man is from originally? He seemed having his sense of entitlement to many women. Maybe is part of his culture and the wife does not know. Or the wife knows but accepts it submissively, being happy with sugar, milk he provides and cannot question him. Maybe the wife is not educated enough to understand what game her husband is playing.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sadnessismyname said:


> My older thread posted today is POINTLESS now.
> 
> My so called boyfriend is INDEED married and even has a daughter!
> 
> ...


What kind of a man is he? :scratchhead:

Well, he is the kind of a man a dung beetle would call its motherload.

You are well shot of him, to be honest.

Does his wife know what he has done?

Oh. As he is so untrustworthy and unfaithful, do consider getting checked out for STDs/HIV, OK?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

This might not be the best place to bash the betrayed spouse.
Sure, you're a betrayed GF. And that tells me he's a serial cheater, and by definition, a liar.

He lied to you about important relevant details of your relationship. For how long?
He also lied to his wife. I'd think you'd have more sympathy for her situation, but whatever.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

OP, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Pluto2 said:


> This might not be the best place to bash the betrayed spouse.
> Sure, you're a betrayed GF. And that tells me he's a serial cheater, and by definition, a liar.
> 
> He lied to you about important relevant details of your relationship. For how long?
> He also lied to his wife. I'd think you'd have more sympathy for her situation, but whatever.


I agree with Pluto. His BS is innocent in all of this, just as you are so why the need to describe her in such a nasty way? How on earth does someone "look uneducated"? 

If you didn't at least suspect that a man who tells the world through the media he is married while hiding you, was possibly hiding something, you should be less trusting in the future.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> I agree with Pluto. His BS is innocent in all of this, just as you are so why the need to describe her in such a nasty way? How on earth does someone "look uneducated"?
> 
> If you didn't at least suspect that a man who tells the world through the media he is married while hiding you, was possibly hiding something, you should be less trusting in the future.


Time his career was brought to a halt. 

And that's doable and quite easy to achieve.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Please don't tell me you are going to give him another chance? 

What show is he on? Hollyoaks? 'Enders? Corrie? Pobol y Cwm? (It's on S4C in case you are wondering.)


----------



## sadnessismyname (Jun 23, 2015)

Look I did some research and i don't think his wife is all that innocent. she has liked all his pages so she apparently knows what he is upto. Through photos and videos which are posted.

She is either plain dumb whom he feeds her lies like he does always (lying is the best thing he can do) or she does not care. 

I mean what sort of wife would be content living in secrecy just because she is from a village and isn't good looking as her husband?

It's not necessary for a spouse to be beautiful or handsome, that only then people will show them in public. I have seen couples being proud of each other irrespective of how they look.

This guy would have kept his marriage hidden till now, if nobody had probed him on it, because he was reluctant to reveal his marital status.

Since he acted so shady towards his marriage, most thought he was lying and he told the girls in Indonesia that he was single.

Even today, if someone asks him about his wife, he refuses to talk about her. He was constantly being asked about her so later on said I am happily married and my wife isn't insecure as we share a great rapport.

He still hasn't mentioned having a daughter.

So we all thought he was lying because he kept complaining that girls pester me.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you posted this story here before? The sentence about the UK radio people is very familiar.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Wait... you don't think his wife is "all that innocent"? In what way? Because she "liked" posts on his pages? That makes no sense at all. 

And still, why do her looks matter at all? @soccermom2three the story sounds familiar in many ways...


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Which is it my girl; hidden until now or telling people he was married quit a while? 




sadnessismyname said:


> This guy would have *kept his marriage hidden till now*, if nobody had probed him on it, because he was reluctant to reveal his marital status.





sadnessismyname said:


> However my boyfriend has been *telling people in public that he has been married for quite a while.* on UK radio and to top newspapers. He has *been saying this since the last 1 year. *


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

UK Radio and top newspapers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

